# Livery wanted West Sussex



## 4faults (12 October 2013)

Hi I haven't lived here very long so don't know any yards so am looking for recommendations. I'm looking for assisted DIY livery for 2 horses, 1 mare and 1 gelding, preferably with AYTO and access to a school. I'm in Steyning but I'm willing to travel for the right yard. Thank you for any recommendations, Google is not helping tonight


----------



## seven86 (19 October 2013)

I am at storrington and may be able to help you. If you would like to pm me if you haven't found anything I can tell you more.


----------



## Toffee44 (21 October 2013)

Get on Facebook West Sussex horse community and West Sussex horse and tack sales.

My yard is out your way I think


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 October 2013)

There are quite a few yards in Storrington - have you tried looking in Gateleys in Barns Farm Lane, just off the main road into Storrington? They usually have adverts up and the girls in there are really helpful. I think there is a  yard in that lane too but not sure what it offers. 

There is Greyfriars a bit further on the other side of Storrington that has a school and a lunge ring and great access to hacking. http://www.ukhorseriderguide.co.uk/listing.asp?ID=6293

There is also Chantry Stables in Chantry Lane. https://www.facebook.com/chantry.stables?fref=ts

Good FB group. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/271820566187891/?fref=ts

http://www.liverylist.co.uk/?p=search&postcode=steyning &category=0

I can't necessarily recommend as what suits one doesn't suit another but I might be able to tell you if a yard has a bad rep. As have got a lot of RC friends in the Area and I am only down the road.


----------



## Liane (8 November 2013)

4faults are you still looking?


----------



## 4faults (22 November 2013)

I found a small yard to rent in the end, thank you all


----------



## 4faults (29 November 2013)

Agh yard fell through so I am still looking. DIY or assisted Diy only and preferably with access to off road hacking. Big thanks to anyone who can help


----------

